# I'M NEW AND WANTED TO SAY HELLO!



## wendy f (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi i'm Wendy f. I'm new to fertility friends and would love to chat to other ladies who are having or have had babies through egg donation


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Wendy
I just wanted to say Hello and welcome to FF.  I am not having DE's but I am sure that you'll get lots of support from the folks on here.
Best wishes
L xx


----------



## wendy f (Jun 29, 2007)

Any help or guidance would be lovely.Am also new to the wonderful world of computers so sorry if i sound a bit formal! Should i give a history of efforts to have babies?  

                                                wendy f


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi Wendy,
Welcome to FF   There are a bunch of us new to, or about to go thru, DE ; we're on the thread 'DE newbies'. Come and find us and see if we can help. x
Lots of love and luck,
Mitch xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wendy f (Jun 29, 2007)

You all sound very friendly and i'm grateful to speak to someone who knows what i'm going through.
Here's a bit about what's happened so far  July 2005 ectopic pregnancy at 6 weeks,no luck by july 06 so had lots of tests done but all fine.Finally referred for ivf in april 07 only to be told my fsh was 21 and now it's 45 and i'm only 36!Am now on the waiting list for ED at ceram in spain. Although i'm really excited i keep asking myself the same question What if we have a girl and she doesn't look like me? 
Has anyone else had this worry 

                                          Any help gratefully received
                                              Wendy f


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi again Wendy  
Yes i've had the same thoughts as you, i would think many of us have, a lot of us seem to bring up worries that mirror what others have been thinking.
I recently seem to have got over my hangups about the genetic thing, mainly i think because i've been told about epigenetics which reassures me A LOT. I truly think that what you eat and do while pregnant does have an impact on the 'make up' of your offspring. Plus many mannerisms and characterisitcs can be 'inherited' from those we are close to, and spend a lot of time with. And dont forget, they do try to match your hair colour, etc with your donor which helps ?  All this PLUS the fact your baby would have your DHs genes aswell, and you will carry, nourish and give birth to your baby. By then you will surely feel that the baby is SO yours no matter what he/she looks like !
Having said that, i DID spend a long time grieving for the little girl i always imagined i would have, and i believe its a process a lot of us have to go thru in order to move on eventually.
If you go to the main board and click on the Donor eggs/sperm link, then you will find our 'DE Newbies' thread in that section. If you read back on some of the old post i am SURE you will find a lot of reassuring advice and comfort from things that have been said.
Good luck my lovely ! Hope to speak to you again soon,
Take care of yourself,
Mitch xxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Wendy 

Theres a Ceram chat board-link is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90370.0

I have had 2 de cycles so far, one in uk and one at Ceram

Best of luck, there are quite a few topics re your child not looking like you, have a look at the abroadies thread, let me know if you'd like some more links 

Larkles
x


----------



## wendy f (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Mitch and Larkles so much for your advice. I am trying to be positive and i know when im finally pregnant i'll feel that the baby is totallly mine (AND MY LOVELY FIANCE'S OF COURSE!!)
Could you tell me a bit more about epigenetics please
                                              LOVE AND BEST WISHES
                                                    WENDY


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i am using donor eggs. if u are concerned about the genetic links, then does that mean people who are adopted are loved less that natural babies.  no they may well be even more precious cos they are the oly may to have children in sme cases

i have read that donor egg/sperm babies take up mannerisms and obviously copy speech from parents.


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

Hello Wendy f,
I am just sarting my first DE cycle and I struggled with the same issues that you have. If it works I am hoping that it's a boy. But the more that time passes, I know in my heart that whatever the sex is I will love it no matter what. I have been reading a lot about epigenetics, it is very interesting and encouraging that a baby can inherit many things even in the womb.
Good luck my love....
will see you in DE Newbies

Angie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Wendy,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF, and wish you all the best with your upcoming treatment! 

Marie xxx


----------

